# Got out of my comfort zone for once -- good clean fun



## girlbug2 (Oct 31, 2008)

A friend of mine from Krav Maga cross trains in BJJ. He's heard me complaining about how hard it is for women to do groundwork and so he invited me to come over and observe his BJJ class. Hopefully I would be able to get some insight. So yesterday morning we met at his studio.

I confess I almost chickened out and "forgot" to show but I didn't want to leave him hanging. Not sure what I was scared of; being a complete newbie, annoying them with dumb questions, whatever. On some level I was thinking they wouldn't like me because I'm not "one of them".

What a pleasant surprise it turned out to be! The head instructor invited me to join and supplied me with a gi. I happened to be the only girl there that day but everybody was very considerate and helpful and didn't seem to treat me differently. The instruction was excellent and I really learned a lot that I could take back to KM. And, it was even fun! One hour went by quickly.

Even more impressive was the attitude of all the other students. Maybe because of MMA I thought BJJ was one of those things where practicioners were arrogant or looked down on other MAs. Really not the case. If I could describe them in two words it would be "friendly" and "gentlemanly". The teachers really seemed to enjoy what they did and took time out to explain everything to me with no promise that I was ever coming back. That actually made me want to come back, although I don't have enough time to devote to real cross training . Possibly I will end up enrolling my boys however.

This experience taught me that seeing the other side of MA, that is, a very different style than what I am used to training in, can benefit. I will always prefer my standing fight I think but I am much happier on the ground now. One less fear to conquer. Maybe even another interest to pursue.

Now if I could just get a handle on sword fighting....


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 31, 2008)

It is always good to get out of your comfort zone and experience what someone else does.  Glad you had a good time!


----------



## allenjp (Oct 31, 2008)

Groundfighting is never a bad thing to learn. I prefer to fight standing too, but I train groundfighting because I know that staying upright is not always possible. 

As a side note, I would definitely reccomend BJJ for kids. My son does it, and loves it because rolling around on the ground is what kids just love to do. It also gives kids options for dealing with bullies that don't necessarily mean knocking them senseless...


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 31, 2008)

allenjp said:


> Groundfighting is never a bad thing to learn. I prefer to fight standing too, but I train groundfighting because I know that staying upright is not always possible.
> 
> *As a side note, I would definitely reccomend BJJ for kids. My son does it, and loves it because rolling around on the ground is what kids just love to do. It also gives kids options for dealing with bullies that don't necessarily mean knocking them senseless*...


 

That's so right! I have our 4-7 year old class do back to back after showing them some simple moves, it's so easy for them at that age! ( I could cry lol it's so hard at mine!)


----------



## allenjp (Oct 31, 2008)

Don't even get me started on the age thing...flexible, supple joints, almost instantaneous healing, energy to run for days on end...

The old addage that says "youth is wasted on the young" is never more true than when applied in a MA setting.


----------



## teekin (Oct 31, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> A friend of mine from Krav Maga cross trains in BJJ. He's heard me complaining about how hard it is for women to do groundwork and so he invited me to come over and observe his BJJ class. Hopefully I would be able to get some insight. So yesterday morning we met at his studio.
> 
> I confess I almost chickened out and "forgot" to show but I didn't want to leave him hanging. Not sure what I was scared of; being a complete newbie, annoying them with dumb questions, whatever. On some level I was thinking they wouldn't like me because I'm not "one of them".
> 
> ...


 
Yaaahhhhh! for you GirlBug! There are very few BJJ guys or MMA guys that aren't just like the ones you met. The jerks don't last too long and will have their hinny's handed to them quickly and often. They would keep them far far away from you in any case. The guys are far more likely to go soft and be protective of you than show any signs of arrognace. Try to keep going, it will tune up your game.
 I wish I had your comfort standing up. My throws are getting better ( fast and nasty:EG so I get to the ground quicker.
Well done for stretching, it takes courage.
lori


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 31, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> Now if I could just get a handle on sword fighting....


 
I know that it's never likely to happen but just so that you know, if you ever make it over to gloomy Staffordshire from sunny California, I'd be more than happy to teach you what I know of muso jikiden eishin ryu iaido :rei: .


----------



## girlbug2 (Nov 1, 2008)

Your offer is much appreciated Sukerin.

Maybe what's needed is for MT to foot the bill for your plane ticket to So Cal for a Meet N Greet next year?  Well, we can dream.


----------



## Ybot (Nov 1, 2008)

I am happy to hear you had a great experience with BJJ.  I have huge respect for the women that come into a class full of guys and train.  I think that that fact alone could be quite intimidating.  I, personally, think that I would feel very uncomfortable walking into any sort of class that was entirely female.  Props to the guys you trained with for making you feel comfortable and safe.  Hope you take time to train more with these guys from time to time.


----------

